# cervix question....10dpo



## brittsho

So I've been checking my CP during my 2ww & its been low, soft & wet. Today when I checked it felt very spongy/swollen inside my vagina & I could barely find my cervix....almost as if something was covering it. It's not painful by any means, just feels enlarged. Anyone else ever experienced this? AF is due 23rd. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## brittsho

anyone?? Haha


----------



## Lhatch

Wish I could help...I'm 10dpo also but haven't been tracking my cervix. Don't even know what to check for. Lol just wanted so wish you luck!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I am having the same thing!!!! I was trying to describe it and couldn't but you nailed it! I have no idea what it means yet, I'm only 10dpo today, AF is due for me on Sunday. What is your cm like? Mine has been about the same through this 2ww, white creamy and lotion like!


----------



## brittsho

It's kinda snotty/lotiony. Ever since I've ovulated I've felt wet down there. Almost as if I started my period but nothing.


----------



## lilosmom

Didn't want to R & R but I've just started checking my CP and have no idea what it's supposed to be like. I'm only 7/8 dpo so not sure I can be of any help. Good luck with the outcome of your TWW!


----------



## sweetspice

brittsho said:


> So I've been checking my CP during my 2ww & its been low, soft & wet. Today when I checked it felt very spongy/swollen inside my vagina & I could barely find my cervix....almost as if something was covering it. It's not painful by any means, just feels enlarged. Anyone else ever experienced this? AF is due 23rd. Thanks ladies!!


I have the same thing going on. It's like I can't see anything in there because of the swelling.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Ooh I wonder if it means pregnancy? I always spot on 11dpo and so far (knock on wood) all I have it cramps, no spotting! THANK YOU JESUS!!! If my temp stays up I am going to test in the morning. When are you girls planning on testing?


----------



## sweetspice

I was going to test on the 27 or 28....


----------



## 3outnumbered

brittsho said:


> So I've been checking my CP during my 2ww & its been low, soft & wet. Today when I checked it felt very spongy/swollen inside my vagina & I could barely find my cervix....almost as if something was covering it. It's not painful by any means, just feels enlarged. Anyone else ever experienced this? AF is due 23rd. Thanks ladies!!

hi there hun,

what is it that feels enlarged and swollen, literallly just inside your vagina?

If this is the case, it happens to me all the time near the end of my cycle, i only started checking down there last month and noticed how engorged it was. I did come on my period. i think it is a sign that your hormones are doing something whether it be AF or BFP.

i hope it is a BFP for you. But if you google cp you should know you can not tell if you are pregnant or not from it.

last month my cp around OV rouse high could not reach it, then remained ridiculously low until AF, this month my cervix has remained low through my whole cycle and during OV.

:dust: to us all.


----------



## sweetspice

3outnumbered said:


> brittsho said:
> 
> 
> So I've been checking my CP during my 2ww & its been low, soft & wet. Today when I checked it felt very spongy/swollen inside my vagina & I could barely find my cervix....almost as if something was covering it. It's not painful by any means, just feels enlarged. Anyone else ever experienced this? AF is due 23rd. Thanks ladies!!
> 
> hi there hun,
> 
> what is it that feels enlarged and swollen, literallly just inside your vagina?
> 
> If this is the case, it happens to me all the time near the end of my cycle, i only started checking down there last month and noticed how engorged it was. I did come on my period. i think it is a sign that your hormones are doing something whether it be AF or BFP.
> 
> i hope it is a BFP for you. But if you google cp you should know you can not tell if you are pregnant or not from it.
> 
> last month my cp around OV rouse high could not reach it, then remained ridiculously low until AF, this month my cervix has remained low through my whole cycle and during OV.
> 
> :dust: to us all.Click to expand...

I don't ever recall being swollen before....guess we'll find out shortly what it is...


----------



## Krippy

Interested to see what comes up this Ladies! I just started checking my cervix and it is a little confusing...especially since they say everyone is different. Mine after ovulation started low and soft and now it is high and soft but hard underneath. It is slightly open but I just gave birth to our son not very long ago and he was 9 pounds 10 ounces and they say once you give birth it never really closes all the way again. I think it will all start making sense when we check it a few months in a row...but hopefully we won't have to! ;)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I've been checking my cp for about 5 months now and it has never done this before so I am curious if it means anything. Guess we'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Krippy

I am thinking on testing inbetween the 23rd and 26th...Can't decide! This is our first month TTC after RJ's birth so starting to feel quite anxious about the whole thing. Trying not to set myself up for disappointment but I have a good feeling this month...at least I do today! I didn't at all yesterday...felt horrible and blue all day! It is amazing what an emotional rollercoaster this 2WW is...Sigh!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

It so is Krippy!! I am testing in the morning if my temp stays up!


----------



## brittsho

It feels like my vagina walls are mushy/spongy. Lol Idk how else to explain. My actual cervix is high soft & wet. I am 11dpo & tested this morning...of course BFN. Normally right before AF my cervix is low & firm. Idk what's going on?! :shrug:


----------



## brittsho

not sure why I ever get my hopes up every month... UGH. I started spotting today... this usually happens before AF. good luck to the rest of you ladies.


----------



## ThinkPositiv

brittsho said:


> So I've been checking my CP during my 2ww & its been low, soft & wet. Today when I checked it felt very spongy/swollen inside my vagina & I could barely find my cervix....almost as if something was covering it. It's not painful by any means, just feels enlarged. Anyone else ever experienced this? AF is due 23rd. Thanks ladies!!

If I might add my 2 sense..... I got pregnant last cycle (ended in a MC), BUT, around 10 DPO or somewhere thereabouts (id have to look at my chart for exact day), my cervix was low and swollen....it felt spongy and wierd...almost like velvet.....it had been low and wet till then and then took on this wierd feeling. The day or 2 before my BFP at 15 DPO it moved up to high and hardish....but not super hard. I also had lotiony creamy CM and was wet the whole time! hope that helps a little. It sounds like a super positive sign to me! I had only been chartting that one month and the second this happened, I just knew I was pregnant...I felt silly knowing but I knew....


----------



## sweetspice

I'm still swollen....


----------



## tabletop

brittsho said:


> It's kinda snotty/lotiony. Ever since I've ovulated I've felt wet down there. Almost as if I started my period but nothing.

Same here! My CP has been quite large but I can't tell whether it is high or low or open or closed haha.
Best of luck, hope you receive your BFP this month.


----------



## Krippy

1cre8tivgrl said:


> It so is Krippy!! I am testing in the morning if my temp stays up!

Update! How did it go? Thinking of you!


----------



## Krippy

I can barely reach my cervix today...only can touch it with the very tip of my middle finger! After ovulation it was low and I could feel it easily...Does it go back up high before you menstruate? I am struggling with finding an answer about what it should feel like and where is should be right before AF vs. what is should feel like and where is should be if you are pregnant. Any insight fellow cervix checkers?


----------



## sweetspice

Krippy said:


> I can barely reach my cervix today...only can touch it with the very tip of my middle finger! After ovulation it was low and I could feel it easily...Does it go back up high before you menstruate? I am struggling with finding an answer about what it should feel like and where is should be right before AF vs. what is should feel like and where is should be if you are pregnant. Any insight fellow cervix checkers?

I'm confused also. All I know is that I am VERY swollen "inside"...I can't even see the peehole(tmi)....it's an emabarrasing question, but is that how you are? I've had a few strong "pressure" pain in my uterus also...but I am 9dpo and took a dollar tree test today and bfn...SO CONFUSED...


----------



## Krippy

sweetspice said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I can barely reach my cervix today...only can touch it with the very tip of my middle finger! After ovulation it was low and I could feel it easily...Does it go back up high before you menstruate? I am struggling with finding an answer about what it should feel like and where is should be right before AF vs. what is should feel like and where is should be if you are pregnant. Any insight fellow cervix checkers?
> 
> I'm confused also. All I know is that I am VERY swollen "inside"...I can't even see the peehole(tmi)....it's an emabarrasing question, but is that how you are? I've had a few strong "pressure" pain in my uterus also...but I am 9dpo and took a dollar tree test today and bfn...SO CONFUSED...Click to expand...

I guess we can be confused together! lol! Maybe someone will have some answers for us! Otherwise...I am 14 dpo tomorrow so will be testing and hopefully get a firm answer! Either AF will be here, the witch is never late, or I will get a positive test. Hoping for the latter...when are you testing?


----------



## sweetspice

Krippy said:


> sweetspice said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I can barely reach my cervix today...only can touch it with the very tip of my middle finger! After ovulation it was low and I could feel it easily...Does it go back up high before you menstruate? I am struggling with finding an answer about what it should feel like and where is should be right before AF vs. what is should feel like and where is should be if you are pregnant. Any insight fellow cervix checkers?
> 
> I'm confused also. All I know is that I am VERY swollen "inside"...I can't even see the peehole(tmi)....it's an emabarrasing question, but is that how you are? I've had a few strong "pressure" pain in my uterus also...but I am 9dpo and took a dollar tree test today and bfn...SO CONFUSED...Click to expand...
> 
> I guess we can be confused together! lol! Maybe someone will have some answers for us! Otherwise...I am 14 dpo tomorrow so will be testing and hopefully get a firm answer! Either AF will be here, the witch is never late, or I will get a positive test. Hoping for the latter...when are you testing?Click to expand...

I wanted to test around the 27...took one today and bfn...sigh~! Hey, I posted a thread in 2ww called I am having weird symptoms, take a look and see if you are feeling the same(if you want)...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Krippy said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> It so is Krippy!! I am testing in the morning if my temp stays up!
> 
> Update! How did it go? Thinking of you!Click to expand...

Well the witch is not here yet...making this a record LP for me at 14 days but I have been spotting for the last 3 days and my temp is way down, I fully expect she will be here tomorrow :(


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Krippy said:


> I can barely reach my cervix today...only can touch it with the very tip of my middle finger! After ovulation it was low and I could feel it easily...Does it go back up high before you menstruate? I am struggling with finding an answer about what it should feel like and where is should be right before AF vs. what is should feel like and where is should be if you are pregnant. Any insight fellow cervix checkers?

hey ladies...been following your thread. the cervix remains low for mensuration....feels hardish and opens slightly (not as much as prior to O though) to allow blood to pass. 

moving up high could be a sign of pregnancy....although they say it isnt a "reliable" sign, but in pregnancy the cervix does move high....it just happens at differnt times for different women.

i am finding your tread very interesting because I have only chartted 2 cycles....with the last one ending in a MC.....but my chartting this cycle is IDENTICAL....and there is next to zero chance I am pregnant...... so I will keep you posted..... but yesterday, 12 DPO my cervix was low and swollen around it and softish....just like last cycle....with creamy CM...... this morning it has moved high and there is a abundance of milky, creamy like CM....just like last cycle....... i find it strange to beleive my body would do the same thing if I wasnt pregnant....but the liklihood of being pregnant....goodness....it would be a miracle...honestly.

anyways, dont really know when AF is due because I started taking vit B6 to lengthen my LP phase....and last cycle I fell pregnant.... so being 13 DPO is great.....figure to expect AF tomorrow maybe....the one cycle pre vit B6 was a 11 day LP....so 14 days sounds like a good number!

stay strong, and if it helps, I didnt test positive till 15 DPO (although I had a very faint line that I did not beleive...thought evap possibly, but def. not that I was preggers, the day before with a blue line test....bought a FRER for the next one and it was clear as day).


----------



## Krippy

ThinkPositiv said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> I can barely reach my cervix today...only can touch it with the very tip of my middle finger! After ovulation it was low and I could feel it easily...Does it go back up high before you menstruate? I am struggling with finding an answer about what it should feel like and where is should be right before AF vs. what is should feel like and where is should be if you are pregnant. Any insight fellow cervix checkers?
> 
> hey ladies...been following your thread. the cervix remains low for mensuration....feels hardish and opens slightly (not as much as prior to O though) to allow blood to pass.
> 
> moving up high could be a sign of pregnancy....although they say it isnt a "reliable" sign, but in pregnancy the cervix does move high....it just happens at differnt times for different women.
> 
> i am finding your tread very interesting because I have only chartted 2 cycles....with the last one ending in a MC.....but my chartting this cycle is IDENTICAL....and there is next to zero chance I am pregnant...... so I will keep you posted..... but yesterday, 12 DPO my cervix was low and swollen around it and softish....just like last cycle....with creamy CM...... this morning it has moved high and there is a abundance of milky, creamy like CM....just like last cycle....... i find it strange to beleive my body would do the same thing if I wasnt pregnant....but the liklihood of being pregnant....goodness....it would be a miracle...honestly.
> 
> anyways, dont really know when AF is due because I started taking vit B6 to lengthen my LP phase....and last cycle I fell pregnant.... so being 13 DPO is great.....figure to expect AF tomorrow maybe....the one cycle pre vit B6 was a 11 day LP....so 14 days sounds like a good number!
> 
> stay strong, and if it helps, I didnt test positive till 15 DPO (although I had a very faint line that I did not beleive...thought evap possibly, but def. not that I was preggers, the day before with a blue line test....bought a FRER for the next one and it was clear as day).Click to expand...

I think I had a evap line this morning but I am so confused! It is a very definite pink but didn't show up until about 10 minutes after which I know points towards evap. The witch is due today and is never late so if she doesn't show today or tomorrow I am going to test again on Wednesday...maybe with a digi. How can you tell the difference between faint BFP and evap? I thought evaps would be colourless or that is what I heard at least!


----------



## Krippy

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Krippy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> It so is Krippy!! I am testing in the morning if my temp stays up!
> 
> Update! How did it go? Thinking of you!Click to expand...
> 
> Well the witch is not here yet...making this a record LP for me at 14 days but I have been spotting for the last 3 days and my temp is way down, I fully expect she will be here tomorrow :(Click to expand...

Sorry to hear but you aren't out until she rears her ugly head you know! :)


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

She has officially reared her ugly head :(


----------



## ThinkPositiv

1cre8tivgrl said:


> She has officially reared her ugly head :(

boooooo! sorry to hear that! 

another cycle, another chance.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

ThinkPositiv said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> She has officially reared her ugly head :(
> 
> boooooo! sorry to hear that!
> 
> another cycle, another chance.Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

1cre8tivgrl said:


> ThinkPositiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> She has officially reared her ugly head :(
> 
> boooooo! sorry to hear that!
> 
> another cycle, another chance.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun!!Click to expand...

I just got AF too (but I knew there was no chance this cycle)..... glad that my LP phase is now 14 days...at least there is something to be happy about this cycle! I am hoping to O a bit earlier this round.....hoping my body is getting back to normal after the pill....would love to see it CD14 but will take anything before CD20! When are you expecting O? We can wait it out together?


----------



## Krippy

I still am waiting for the witch...3 days late now with 2 faint pink line on Monday right @ 10 minutes...absolutely waiting to test until Monday if AF is still not here!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Krippy said:


> I still am waiting for the witch...3 days late now with 2 faint pink line on Monday right @ 10 minutes...absolutely waiting to test until Monday if AF is still not here!



faint lines! i am super excited for you! keep us posted!


----------



## brittsho

AF showed for me too :( good luck to everyone next cycle xOxO


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Krippy said:


> I still am waiting for the witch...3 days late now with 2 faint pink line on Monday right @ 10 minutes...absolutely waiting to test until Monday if AF is still not here!

:happydance: Good luck hun!!!!!


----------



## Lasandra

:dust: to u ladies.. Next cycle :hugs: !! I Tested 8 dpo bfn...I'm. 9 dpo and my cervix has been high. I can't tell if it's hard or soft. What did u conclude from this cycle? Did your cervix ever come down? Did it stay up? Let me know pls. I'm trying to understand.


----------



## Krippy

I am still, patiently? lol, waiting for AF to come! I will not test again until Sunday! I tried a digi on Tuesday night but I heard that they are less sensitive and I got a BF NOOOO! I refuse to waste anymore money! How are you all doing? I am excited to see some BFPs in February for you all!

Would love to hear you opinions on your cervix this cycle...I do not have a clue what mine is doing!


----------



## ThinkPositiv

Lasandra said:


> :dust: to u ladies.. Next cycle :hugs: !! I Tested 8 dpo bfn...I'm. 9 dpo and my cervix has been high. I can't tell if it's hard or soft. What did u conclude from this cycle? Did your cervix ever come down? Did it stay up? Let me know pls. I'm trying to understand.

My cervix went high 2 days before AF showed....but i think it felt hard? Basically my cervix and CM position was the same for both cycles....the one that ended in a MC and the one that I got AF! From now on I am just going to chart up till O....just so I know when to stop reaching for a glass of vino after work! I think continuing to chart after O is getting my hopes up! 

grrr....i am getting so freaking frustrated! and all these pregnant people everywhere and all these happy families - its driving me insane. i know its stressing me out more but i cant move on and now I just keep getting more upset knowing we BD'd SOOO much at O last cycle but my hubby didnt give me any spermies....and I am stressed wondering if this will happen again this cycle....and this cycle he is going away for a weekend....i'm stressing (with my irregular cycles) if this trip will fall around O. goodness. i am a mess. time cant move fast enoug right now.

sorry for the rant. feel better now


----------

